# Repton School Uniform



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi All. Our13 year old daughter starts year 9 at Repton in a couple of weeks and we don't want here to walk in on her first day looking like a geek, so we would like to clarify a few things about the uniform, as follows...
1. Do her shoes have to have the strap across them like the one being sold in the school shop?
2. Can here gym shoes be named (i.e. Adidas, **** etc) if they are just white with a small amount of colour?
3. She will be wearing the standard Seniors grey skirt, is this what all the girls wear and how short do they normally have it (i.e. below the knee, at the knee or above the knee)?
4. Do they normally wear short ankle sock (i.e. like trainer liners) with the black shoes and grey skirt?

Cheers in advance for all your assistance.

P.S. It would be good to hear from anyone else who has kids of about the same age who go to Repton, especially ones who live in or around Silicon Oasis.


----------

